# Fall mushrooms are incredible!



## jackie treehorn (Oct 25, 2012)

While looking for hens today I found a chicken of the woods and a real nice lions mane both on the same tree! The tree (pretty sure an oak)wasn't even dead, I had to knock the lion down with a branch as it was at least 15 feet up in the tree. Couldnt wait after the find and fried up a few of each (morel style). i had no idea what ive been missing out on in the fall! Chilean sea bass and one heck of a risotto tonight! Happy hunting fall foragers


----------



## jwantbeer (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice one Jackie, I'm seeing shaggymane, meadow mushrooms, turkey tail and what looks like avenging angel . No hens in my woods but still hopeful, trying again today after work.


----------

